# Green Wolf Eel or Blenny



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

hi. is the green wolf eel (blenny) anemone safe? i am considering purchasing it and need to know if its compatible with the other tankmates.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

anemone safe, fish safe not as much. Only larger fish than the mouth of the dottyback.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

on second thought I think you only have a 40 breeder tank... an 18" Green wolf dottyback would never fit... I would advise against it.


----------

